# Phoenix RC at Yuma, AZ



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open

37 called back to the land blind:

1,2,3,4,5,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,22,24,25.26,30,31,38,39,
41,44,47,49,50,51,52,55,57,58,61,62,64,65.69,71,72


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Qualifying Winner Zelda with Patti Kiernan, 2nd Hottie with John Henniger, 3rd and 4th was Mike Taylor. Sorry dont have numbers on 3rd and 4th


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Taz got 3rd.  That's his Momma in the avatar. HPW


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Mike, Taz and owner Greg!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job Mike with Taz and Boo, Congrats Greg and Choral!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

14 Open callbacks to the water blind:

1,5,11,12,13,18,22,24,39,41,49,51,65,72


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Good luck Russ and Florence!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

8 dogs back to the Open water marks:

5.13.18,22,24,34,51,72


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank Goodness the rain stopped what a mess


Good Luck Russ and Florence


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Go Florence, Russ and Cal!!!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Go Otis Go!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Russ dog 34 wasnt listed in your earlier post but now is listed in the last series. Is he in or out


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I misread my writing. # 39 was still in not 34.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st FC Wingover's Pedro II O-Dolores & Richard Smith H-Mark Mosher

2nd FC Henninger's Slick N Ready O-Mark Medford H-John Henninger

3rd Dottie Ray's Ivy League O-Andy Kahn H-John Henninger

4th FC CK's Blue Velvet O-Marion Stroud-Swingle H-Mark Mosher

RJ Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence

No other JAMs were awarded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

CONGRATS Russ & Florence


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

Anybody have any information on the derby?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Calvin, Florence and Russ on getting the RJ!!*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like Maa'k Mosher and John Henninger had a good trial also.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

rookie said:


> Anybody have any information on the derby?


Derby starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Florence, Russ and Cal...you guys rock!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Excellent work Cal!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Russ said:


> Open Results
> 
> RJ Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence


Woohoo! Way to make the big guns sweat! Congratulations you guys.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Russ said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st FC Wingover's Pedro II O-Dolores & Richard Smith H-Mark Mosher
> 
> ...


Thank you for the results, Russ! Congratulations as well, especially to "Cal's" handler!! 

Big Congrats to the Mosher's..Nicely Done!!! 

Good thing you guys didn't try to winter over here..tons of snow, ice....and very, very cold wind two days in a row so staying in the woods, out of the fields  

Best, 

Judy..and "the boys"


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations Cal...........from your brother Kargo


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Calvin,Florence and Russ


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Any other stake info?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur results: 1st Jack Vollstedt with Molly
2nd Larry Calvert with Skatch (Qualifies 2011 Natl Am)
3rd Jim Harvie with Dancer
4th Charlene Koeth with Lil
RJ Glenda Brown with Billie
Jam Jim Cope with Libby

Derby 1st Don Pollock with Cutter
2nd Sally Foster with Chipper
3rd Patti Kiernan with Elle
4th Mark Mosher with Wiley
RJ Jim Harvie with Power
And a bunch of JAMs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry, Congrats on the 2nd and qualifying for the National Am


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jazztime said:


> Amateur results: *1st Jack Vollstedt with Molly*
> 2nd Larry Calvert with Skatch (Qualifies 2011 Natl Am)
> 3rd Jim Harvie with Dancer
> 4th Charlene Koeth with Lil
> ...


Are you sure it wasnt Angel ?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Woulda been a miracle if it was Molly.

RIP you wonderful retriever.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to Larry and Anna, what a pup.


----------

